# Can anyone recommend a good Bible Study for a seeker/new bel



## raderag (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife has a friend who is seeking out Christianity (she believes that she is a Christian since she was raised in the Church). Anyway, can anyone recommend a good reformed Bible study that can be done on a one to one basis? One of the biggest problems is that she wants to find a church, but she is looking in the more liberal direction. Another thing is that her husband, while claiming to be an evangelical Christian (i.e. Navigators), does not want to find a Church. 

Anyway, any advice or recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 5, 2004)

www.ligonier.org

RC Sproul is a wonderful teacher.


----------



## raderag (Apr 5, 2004)

[quote:4931850dc0][i:4931850dc0]Originally posted by Optimus[/i:4931850dc0]
www.ligonier.org

RC Sproul is a wonderful teacher. [/quote:4931850dc0]

Agreed, but I didn't find any general Bible Studies that would teach most of the basic Christian doctrines. Navigators has a study that goes through basic CHristian doctrine in light of scripture. Doctrines include the nature of God, nature of Man, Christology, soteriology, scripture, etc. Unfortunatly, Navigators has many theological errors.

I am looking for some kind of a one to one Bible study.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 5, 2004)

also, it will be good to study the Westminster Confession of Faith. I have it with commentary by G.I. Williamson. Good foundational study.

My wife and I are currently using it as a study tool. Make sure you get the one with scriptual proof, if not then your just reading an opinion.

[Edited on 4-5-2004 by Optimus]


----------



## mjbee (Apr 5, 2004)

JI Packer's [i:f4491fcc28]Knowing God[/i:f4491fcc28]. Taken in small bites. Look up every Scripture reference he gives (and there are many), and read them in context. I swear, this will not disappoint you. Make sure the seeker/new believer has a good Bible. I heartily recommend the NKJV. I have the [i:f4491fcc28]New Open Bible[/i:f4491fcc28] published by Nelson. But I attach a caveat. The explanatory notes are biased toward Arminianism. Nevertheless, it is very readable and I love the format. Hope this helps. 
Bee


----------



## raderag (Apr 5, 2004)

[quote:98a64c8df2][i:98a64c8df2]Originally posted by Optimus[/i:98a64c8df2]
also, it will be good to study the Westminster Confession of Faith. I have it with commentary by G.I. Williamson. Good foundational study.

My wife and I are currently using it as a study tool. Make sure you get the one with scriptual proof, if not then your just reading an opinion.

[Edited on 4-5-2004 by Optimus] [/quote:98a64c8df2]

I am thinking about combining the Shorter Catechism with Spurgeons All of Grace, and then relating it all to scripture. The problem is that Spurgeon doesn't use that many Scripture references in &quot;All of Grace&quot;. It does seem to be one of the more concise and accurate on soteriology. 

I am concerned that she might be confused if Scripture isn't the main reference point I am using, so I need to be careful in relating it to scripture. She might think I am just trying to show her what &quot;my church&quot; thinks.


----------



## raderag (Apr 5, 2004)

[quote:2417ae2683][i:2417ae2683]Originally posted by mjbee[/i:2417ae2683]
JI Packer's [i:2417ae2683]Knowing God[/i:2417ae2683]. Taken in small bites. Look up every Scripture reference he gives (and there are many), and read them in context. I swear, this will not disappoint you. Make sure the seeker/new believer has a good Bible. I heartily recommend the NKJV. I have the [i:2417ae2683]New Open Bible[/i:2417ae2683] published by Nelson. But I attach a caveat. The explanatory notes are biased toward Arminianism. Nevertheless, it is very readable and I love the format. Hope this helps. 
Bee [/quote:2417ae2683]

Ok, that sounds like a good idea. Is it presented in a systematic way? Does it deveolop doctrine, and then proof text or is it an exegesis of scripture?


----------



## mjbee (Apr 5, 2004)

Optimus/Roldan, I have that copy of the WCF. That's a little heavy for a beginner! Packer is Reformed, but subtle. Let's rain manna before we throw concrete blocks. 
I'm looking for a hugger smiley but there isn't one. Webmaster, you need to get onto Fixato about this.:biggrin:
Bee


----------



## raderag (Apr 5, 2004)

[quote:60ac4f31ab][i:60ac4f31ab]Originally posted by Optimus[/i:60ac4f31ab]
also, it will be good to study the Westminster Confession of Faith. I have it with commentary by G.I. Williamson. Good foundational study.

My wife and I are currently using it as a study tool. Make sure you get the one with scriptual proof, if not then your just reading an opinion.

[Edited on 4-5-2004 by Optimus] [/quote:60ac4f31ab]

We are doing a WCF study in Church. It is a great study for someone who understands its place in the Church, but I am not sure if it is the place to start for a seeker. I most certainly want to introduce them to the concepts of WCF, so I may use the shorter catechism.


----------



## mjbee (Apr 5, 2004)

He'p me anybody who has been influenced by [i:d3cc126a20]Knowing God[/i:d3cc126a20]! 
Some of the chapters are: The Only True God, God Incarnate, He Shall Testify (about the Trinity): God Unchanging, The Majesty of God, God Only Wise, God's Wisdom and Ours, Thy Word is Truth, The Love of God, The Grace of God, God the Judge, The Wrath of God, Goodness and Severity, The Jealous God (about the attributes of God and bibliology): The Heart of the Gospel (which Packer defines as adoption through propitiation), Sons of God: Thou our Guide, These Inward Trials, The Adequacy of God (which address the perseverance /preservation of the saints.) 

Another book I would recommend is R.C. Sproul's [i:d3cc126a20]Saved from What[/i:d3cc126a20], but after reading Packer. And for your own edification, and to light a fire under your hiney, print out and read repeatedly Webmaster's article entitled &quot;Hell's Terror.&quot;
Hope this helps!
Bee


----------

